# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Kufijtë e Shqiperisë

## GL_Branch

Pra mendoni te ardhmen (qofte 20,30 apo 50 vjet) qe Shqiptaret munden te shkrihen ne nje shtet te perbashket? une si mundesi e morra Kosoven (ngase mbi 90% jane shqiptar) dhe Iliriden (Ne Maqedoni zyrtarisht jetojne 25.2% por shqiptaret pretendojne 35%, por qe cdo vit shqiptaret atje po shtohen ndjeshem).

*Shqiperia = 28.750 km2
Kosova = 10.877 km2
Ilirida = 9500-10.500 km2*

28.750+10.887+9.500-10.500 = *49.127-50.127 km2*

Pra Shqiperia perveq qe ekonomisht e shume gjera tjera qe mund te jete me e forte por edhe nga territori rritet dhe nuk mund te quhet me shtet i vogel Evropian , barazohet me territorin e Kroacise dhe Bosnjes...cfare mendoni a mund te kete mundesi te ndodh kjo?  :buzeqeshje:  

p.s Malesine, Luginen e Presheves, Camerine dhe nje pjese jugore dhe perendimore te Maqedonise  nuk e perfshiva sepse eshte e paimagjinueshme qe mund te shkeputen ato pjese shqiptare por u bazova ne realitet dhe qe mund te ndodh...

----------


## alibaba

Kurse unë bëra një modifikim të vogël sepse kufijtë e Shqipërisë së vërtetë nuk shihen në këtë hartë, ata gjenden jashtë kësaj harte.

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

GL_Braunch, pershendetje. Meqen se e cuajte veten realist, kujtova se do ta vizatoje me bukur harten, por me ato vizat e kuqe ce bere perseri na vure kufi mes-permes atdheut. Shqiperia natyrale do te bashkohet, por me nje kusht, vetem nqs duan Shqiptaret. Tani per tani trojet tona te vazhdojne ne rrugen ce jan. Republika e Shqiperise duhet te zbatoje kontraten ce neshkruajti me Bashkimin Europian me 12 Qershor. Te luftoj korrupsionin, te shpartalloj krimin e organizuar, te konsolidoje institucionet demokratike, te implementoj reforma ne ekonomi, dhe te krijoj nje ushtri eficente. Dhe Kosova fill pasi te jet pavarsuar, duhet te filloj proceset per integrim ne ogranizatat Euro-Atlantike dhe te mbush kriteret per tu antarsuar ne to. Qellimi eshte ce Republika e Shqiperise dhe Republika e Kosoves te perforcohen se pastaj unifikimi do te jete shum i lehte. Nje referendum popullor do te mjaftonte per bashkimin e ktyre dy vendeve. Shqiperia dhe Kosova pasi te ken 'ndrecur' veteveten duhet ce te bejne te pamunduren ce Camet te rikthehen  ne Cameri, dhe ti rikthehet identiteti i vertet ksaj toke Shqiptare. Nqs kjo ndodh ateher do te jete e lehte ce Shqiperia ta aneksoj Camerin ne te ardhmen. Kurse per Shqiptaret e Maqedonis mjafton ce ata te vazhdojn te bejne shum seks lol, te shtohet popullsia derisa Shqiptaret te perbejn mazhorancen ne Maqedoni, dhe pastaj me deshiren e tyre te mbajne nje referendum per bashkim me Shqiperin nen. Per mendimin tim trojet ce do ta kemi me zor per ti marrur pas do jen Malsia dhe K. Lindore, por nje luft guerile e mbeshtetur nga Shqiperia do te mundesonte unifikimin e ktyre trojeve me token am. Bashkimi i Shqiperis Etnike eshte nje e drejte demokratike dhe legjitime e jona. Kete te drejte duhet ta mbrojme me gjdo cmim.

----------


## alibaba

Problemi i Toplicës dhe Çamërisë janë çështje urgjente për të cilat nuk duhet pritur.Sepse kur të kalon edhe një shekull, atëherë është njësoj sikur t'a kërkojmë Afrikën ose ndonji vend gjetiu.

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

> Problemi i Toplicës dhe Çamërisë janë çështje urgjente për të cilat nuk duhet pritur.Sepse kur të kalon edhe një shekull, atëherë është njësoj sikur t'a kërkojmë Afrikën ose ndonji vend gjetiu.


Pajtohem me kte ce the, prandaj eshte e domosdoshme ce Camet te vazhdojn betejen e tyre neper gjyqe per rikthimin e pronave. Ndersa shteti Shqiptar te beje ate ce tha Kryeministri i saj ne Athine, ce te ngrihet komisioni i posacem per te zgjidhur ceshtjen Came. 

PS: Per asnje aspekt te ceshtjes kombtare nuk duhet pritur nje shekull, ato ce thash ne shkrimin e meparshem duhet te realizohen brenda dy dekadave.

----------


## kiniku

O Popull...

Lerini anash hartat e kilometrat katror, konceptet komike te se kaluares, padrejtsirat historike dhe tjerat cfare ju bien ne mend. 


Lerini kopallat. 


Lufta ne Kosove ka ndodhur 7 vite me pare. E tere bota e shikoje dhe u 'vertetua' ne trimerine, fisnikrine dhe patriotizmin tone. 
1.200.000 iken, ata qe mbeten me shume vranin Shqiptar sesa armiq, Shqiperia jo rralle here shtoje peripecite e Kosovarve, Shqipet nga Maqedonia ftonin Kosovaret te shkojne ne Xhami dhe te falen dhe pastaj Zoti do te ua sjell lirine.

Prap, Shqipet krenar kane guxim qe pa fije turpi te inisistojne ne Shqiperine e Madhe. Haha. Skenderbeg se jo mahi. Nuk fitohet Shqiperia e Madhe me internet. Po te mos ishte Amerika, Serbia edhe nje here do te hynte ne Shqiperi duke rrafshuar cdo gje para saj.

Ktheni pak nga realiteti. Eshte i zymte, i erret pa rryme, dhe ne horizont nuk shihet asgje premtuese. 

Ne asnjeren ane te kufijve Shqiptar nuk shoh forca konstruktive e progresive. 

Nuk behen projektet me harten para dhe duke terhequr vija demarkacioni me gjeste kinse te IQ-se se larte. HAHA. 

Po edhe nese fitojme Shqiperine e Madhe, jam i bindur se pas 2-3 vitesh do te ndahet ne feude, Berishe-Edi-Thaqi-Ramushi etj etj. Do te vejme kufijte brenda Shqiperise se Madhe etnike. Do te ia hajme koken njeri tjetrit.

Nuk e di pse nuk e keni kuptuar se me vdekjen e Skenderbeut ka perenduar shpirti Shqiptar. Ne jemi vetem hije materialiste qe erresojme cdo gje.

----------


## GL_Branch

*Djal_Lacjan*

Si thashe edhe me larte une u bazova ne realitet e jo ne endrra (p.sh Camerine ku as 0.5% cam nuk jane atje)...megjithese shume mire u shprehve ne shkrimin tend  :buzeqeshje: 

*kikiriku*

je shume pesimist...ndryshe eshte sot por ndryshe do jete edhe pas 30-50 vite  :buzeqeshje:   dhe harroje termin Shqiperia e madhe se kete term e perdorin armiqet tane  :shkelje syri:

----------


## GL_Branch

> Problemi i Toplicës dhe Çamërisë janë çështje urgjente për të cilat nuk duhet pritur.Sepse kur të kalon edhe një shekull, atëherë është njësoj sikur t'a kërkojmë Afrikën ose ndonji vend gjetiu.


Vone eshte shume.....ne Kosoven menzi qe e cliruam qe ishim 90% e lere Camerine as 0.1% shqiptar nuk ka atje...pakten ta ruajme Kosoven dhe Iliriden dhe te ardhmen mund te bashkohen me Shqiperine kurse ne Malesi dhe Luginen e Presheves do kete edhe te ardhmen shqiptar por kurr nuk do shkeputen ato.

----------


## DeuS

> 



Mgjt enderra eshte larg me realitetin...
Sidoqofte, duke ja imponuar vetes, ja imponon edhe tjetrit...
Prandaj, pse jo?!  :buzeqeshje: 

________________________

----------


## dardajan

Me  vjen  per  te  qeshur , dhe  per te  qare  me   postimet  tuaja  dhe  meqe  skam  ndermend  tju  mbush  mendjen  qe  e  keni  gabim  po  ju  jap  nje  shembull  dhe  konkluzionet  nxirrini  vet .

Ketu  ku  jetoj  une  ne  Itali  ne  vendin  e  quajtur   Monteciano  qe  ndodhet  ne  Toskana  Itali    eshte  nje  vend  turistik  dhe  reth  40  min  me  makine  nga  deti
Gjermanet  kane  blere  nje  fshat  te  tere  me  rreth   300   shtepi dhe  dy shtepi  te  fundit  ju  thane:  sa  lek  doni  te  hikni  edhe  ju  ?  mbasi moren shumen  qe  kerkuan  u  larguan  per  diku  tjeter  dhe  ai  fshat  tashme  flet  vetem  gjermanisht.


Perfundimi

Ne  evropen e  bashkuar  nje  qytetar  ka  te  drejte  te  jetoje dhe  punoje  ku  te  doje    te  hape  edhe  shkolla  private per  nevojat e  tyre  ne  gjuhen  e tyre  etj..

E  njejta  gje  do  ndodhe  edhe  me  ne  shume  do  vine  te jetojne  ne tokat  tona  dhe  shume  do  ikin ,  popullsia  nuk  shkon  drejt  ndarjes  se  tyre por drejt  bashkimit   te  racave  nga  ku  mbas  100- 200 apo  me shum  vjetesh   ne  evrope  do  gjejme  vetem  evropiane  ,  dhe  nuk  do  gjejme  nje  Shqiperi  te  madhe  apo  Greqi  dhe Serbi  te  madhe  ajo  kohe  ka  mbaruar    por  fatkeqsisht  ka  ende  njerez  qe nuk   shohin dot   larg  sepse  i  pengon hunda qe  i  rritet pa  kuptim.

----------


## dizer7

Sa pesimiste qe jane ca tipa,dhe pikerisht ata qe nuk kane ide nga historia flasin me bindjen e te cmendurit.
Kur ishit te vegjel,mos ju thoshin gje prinderit : kjo copa e bukes,eshte e fundit qe do hash? - se nuk shpjegohet ndryshe ky inat i semure.

Kush ka hedhur qofte edhe nje sy ne histori,do shikoje menjehere se ajo vazhdimisht perseritet.ligjet vihen,qendrojne disa kohe dhe hiqen,pas nje fare kohe,psh pas 50 vjetesh,vendosen prap,sipas kushteve te reja.
Viheni ne mendje kete: 
BASHKIMI I TOKAVE SHQIPTARE ESHTE I PASHMANGSHEM!!!!!!! 

Sapo shqiperia te futet ne Evropen e bashkuar,kalimi do jete i lire,cdo popull do kete shkolla ne gjuhen amtare,mallrat do tranportohen lirshem dhe asnje nuk te pengon dot.Ky eshte : Bashkimi i shqipetareve!!!!

Kjo eshte faza e pare,dhe e detyrueshme.
Faza e tyte do jete kur do jete nevoja te rivihen kufijte.Jemi ne kohen qe kufijte humbasin vleren e tyre dhe kjo gje do vazhdoje akoma.pas 30 - 50 vjetesh,kjo gjendje do filloje te krijoje probleme,sic eshte bere gjithnje.Do krijohet nevoja qe liria te kufizohet brenda kufijve dhe atehere vendi jone i dashur,do fitoje perseri  vendet qe i takojne.megjithese duhet te kuptojme qe tani,nuk kane me rendesi kufijte.ato jane krejt formale,jane vetem mbeturinat e kohes se shkuar.


Koha moderne krijon mundesi e bashkimit ideologjik te kombit.Dhe kjo eshte pike synimi jone,Pra qellimi eshte  :bleta: ASHKIMI I SHQIPTAREVE SI NJE POPULL DHE NJE KOMB I VETEM.

Kete gje e dine shume mire edhe gjitonet tane.Dhe pikerisht kete gje godasin me padurim.Cfare kane bere dhe vazhdojne te bejne serbet dhe greket????????
Perhapin nje propagande te qelbur antishqiptare pikerisht se kane frike bashkimin tone.Pse ndodh kjo? sepse historikisht ne cdo vend te botes,ajo gje qe ka ndryshyar rjedhen e historise ka qene percarja e popullsise dhe trdhetia.
Kete gje perdorin edhe ata,shpifjet,sharjet dhe ekzagjerimet me qellim percarjen.
Shikoni tani disa veta ketu ne "forumin shqiptar qe na bashkon".
Jane kaq injorante,sa me shume lehtesi flasin kundra cdo gjeje te mire.Sidomos bashkimi i shqipetareve,i tremb kete tipa me teper sesa armiqte tane.Dhe dihet pse.Sepse nje komb shqiptar i bashkuar nuk do kete vend per njerez te mallkuar nga natyra dhe delikate nga karakteri.Keta jane tipi i skllavit qe vijne nga familje qe jane mesuar me rroberine e perandorise osmane per 500 vjet.
Po shqipetaret me bashkimin e zemrave te tyre,nuk do lejojne me njerez te tille te jetojne mes nesh.keta ne te vertete duan te jene afer armikut dhe atje do shkojne me dashje a pa dashje.

Hapi jone i domosdoshem ne kete moment eshte te ndalojme influencat e shteteve fqinje dhe propaganden qe ato fusin nepermjet "tipave pesimiste" qe gjithmone behen viktima te  armikut.

Fqinjet tane e dine shume mire se shekulli i ri e ben faktorin shqiptar dominuesin e zones se ballkanit.Kjo eshte ideologjia e re,dhe ata qe u mungojne syte dhe intuita per te kuptuar kete gje,nga padituria e tyra,shprehin gabimisht mendime qe ne thelb jane armiqesore per interesat tona kombetare per shqiperine nene.
I duan ca dacka te mira keta pesimistat,se e kruajne vete, po per fat te keq ky sherbim nuk ofrohet akoma nga interneti.Po ti kisha perballe do tu nxija lekuren.


Shqiperia ne zemrat tona.E para dhe e fundit!!!!!!!

----------


## Djal_Lacjan

> Shqiperia ne zemrat tona.E para dhe e fundit!!!!!!!


Fjal me vend, sic ka then dhe Sami Frasheri dashuria per atdheun eshte topi qe shkaterron kalate me te forta dhe kalaja qe mund tu qendroj topave me te forte  :shkelje syri: . Atdhedashuria i gjunjezon kto pesimistet ketu ce duan te mbjedhin percarje midis Shqiptarve.

----------


## dizer7

Hallall ta befte zoti!!!Fjale e urte dhe shume e lezetshme.

Ta lexojne edhe ata "pesimistat" driteshkurter kete.......

----------


## alibaba

> Prap, Shqipet krenar kane guxim qe pa fije turpi te inisistojne ne Shqiperine e Madhe. Haha. Skenderbeg se jo mahi. Nuk fitohet Shqiperia e Madhe me internet. Po te mos ishte Amerika, Serbia edhe nje here do te hynte ne Shqiperi duke rrafshuar cdo gje para saj.


*Kikirik* sa mirë ta ngjiti emnin gilanxhija.
Po të mos ishte Rusia, ne do ta shlironim dhe serbinë nga shkijet.




> Me vjen per te qeshur , dhe per te qare me postimet tuaja dhe meqe skam ndermend tju mbush mendjen qe e keni gabim po ju jap nje shembull dhe konkluzionet nxirrini vet .
> 
> Ketu ku jetoj une ne Itali ne vendin e quajtur Monteciano qe ndodhet ne Toskana Itali eshte nje vend turistik dhe reth 40 min me makine nga deti
> Gjermanet kane blere nje fshat te tere me rreth 300 shtepi dhe dy shtepi te fundit ju thane: sa lek doni te hikni edhe ju ? mbasi moren shumen qe kerkuan u larguan per diku tjeter dhe ai fshat tashme flet vetem gjermanisht.
> 
> 
> Perfundimi
> 
> Ne evropen e bashkuar nje qytetar ka te drejte te jetoje dhe punoje ku te doje te hape edhe shkolla private per nevojat e tyre ne gjuhen e tyre etj..
> ...


Me këto blerjet e tokave shqipëtarët do të përparojnë më së shumti.Sa për këtu në Kosovë të siguroj që është në trend që njerëzit të blejnë toka dhe shtëpi.Nuk e di sa je i informuar shqipëtarët e mbajnë vendin e 3 pas rusëve dhe anglezëve, për blerje patundshmërie në Mal të Zi.
Pastaj sa i përket Italisë, mos u shqetëao aspak, edhepse ka shumë italianë, ardhmëria e tyre janë vetëm 8 milionë fëmijë (bazuar në statistika) që tash janë të vegjël, dhe kur këta të rriten në tërë Italinë do kemi vetëm 10 milionë italianë dhe këta përsëri do të pakësohen, derisa më në fund shqipëtarët do të mbesin shumicë në vend.

----------


## murik

Ne nje te ardhme jo te larget shqiptaret do te fillojne te blejne tokat edhe ne Serbi.Kjo eshte e pashmangshme po te kihet parasysh rritja demografike e shqiptareve(24 vjec eshte mosha mesatare ne Kosove) dhe renja demografike e serbeve(43.5 vjec mosha mesatare).E njejta gje vlen per Maqedonine,por ketu gjerat do te jene edhe me te lehta per shqiptaret pasi Maqedonia eshte edhe shtet i tyre dhe kurkush nuk mund te ndaloje ekspansionin shqiptar.Ne fakt Serbia me shume fiton me pavaresimin e Kosoves sesa me mbetjen e saj nen Serbi.Kosova ka territor te vogel ne krahasim me popullsine e saj,pra nevoja per te jetuar do te vazhdoje ti shtyje kosovaret te largohen nga Kosova per te gjetur pune dhe kushte te tjera jetese diku tjeter.Per momentin duket si e pamundur,por jugu i Serbise eshte nje territor i lidhur ne menyre te pashmangshme me shqiptaret.Pervec moshes mesatare teper te plakur(43.5 vjet) ne Serbi,rajonet e jugut jane me popullsi te vogel ne krahasim me territorin qe perfshijne.Pra ekspansioni shqiptar drejt veriut eshte i pashmangshem me Kosoven nen Serbi apo te Pavarur.Serbet do ti shesin tokat dhe shtepite dhe do te largohen te kalojne pleqerine diku tjeter ne Serbi,ndoshta prane femijeve te tyre te shperngulur prej kohesh ne qytetet e medha.Nuk do te kete me te rinj per te punuar token,pra do te kete nevoje per te tjere qe mund ta bejne kete pune.Ne kete prizem jam i sigurte se ato hartat qe na japin shoket tane me lart nuk jane edhe aq utopike sa duken.Por nuk do te kete Shqiperi te madhe ne ate prizmin folklorik qe enderojne disa.

----------


## alibaba

Çfarë nënkupton me këtë prizmin folklorik??S'të kuptova.

----------


## murik

Ne prizmin folklorik nenkuptohet deshira,apo endra e shqiptareve per te pasur nje shtet ku te gjithe shqiptaret do te jetonin sebashku,nje shtet i madh e i zhvilluar,nje shtet qe nuk do te ishte i varur nga fqinjet,bile nje shtet qe fqinjet do t'ia kishin friken dhe do t'ia ndjenin influencen,me pak fjale ajo Shqiperi qe paraqesin shoket tane neper harta imagjinare.

----------


## kiniku

> *Kikirik* sa mirë ta ngjiti emnin gilanxhija.
> Po të mos ishte Rusia, ne do ta shlironim dhe serbinë nga shkijet.


Kikirik??

Nuk eshte keq por, thene te drejten, kam pritur pakez me shume kreativitet nga te dy ju apo edhe nga Shqipet tjere te Shqiperise se Madhe te cilve iu 'fyva' krenarine patriotike. Mos harroni, krenaria patriotike dhe ciftelia eshte krejt cka keni dhe ruajeni e per tjerat, sic jane krijimi i shoqerise normale dhe nje sistemi normal politik, per ate mos u merzitni. Thjesht, cfare ju duhet nipave te Skenderbeut e kusherive te Thaqit rryma? Rruget? Univerziteti me nje (cfardo) kriteri? Asgje. 





> Pastaj sa i përket Italisë, mos u shqetëao aspak, edhepse ka shumë italianë, ardhmëria e tyre janë vetëm 8 milionë fëmijë (bazuar në statistika) që tash janë të vegjël, dhe kur këta të rriten në tërë Italinë do kemi vetëm 10 milionë italianë dhe këta përsëri do të pakësohen, derisa më në fund shqipëtarët do të mbesin shumicë në vend.


Pastaj Franca, Gjermania e keshtu me rradhe. 






> Kush ka hedhur qofte edhe nje sy ne histori,do shikoje menjehere se ajo vazhdimisht perseritet.ligjet vihen,qendrojne disa kohe dhe hiqen,pas nje fare kohe,psh *pas 50* vjetesh,vendosen prap,sipas kushteve te reja.
> Viheni ne mendje kete: 
> BASHKIMI I TOKAVE SHQIPTARE ESHTE I PASHMANGSHEM!!!!!!! 
> 
> Sapo shqiperia te futet ne Evropen e bashkuar,kalimi do jete i lire,cdo popull do kete shkolla ne gjuhen amtare,mallrat do tranportohen lirshem dhe asnje nuk te pengon dot.Ky eshte : Bashkimi i shqipetareve!!!!
> 
> Kjo eshte faza e pare,dhe e detyrueshme.
> *Faza e tyte do jete* kur do jete nevoja te rivihen kufijte.Jemi ne kohen qe kufijte humbasin vleren e tyre dhe kjo gje do vazhdoje akoma.pas 30 - 50 vjetesh,kjo gjendje do filloje te krijoje probleme,sic eshte bere gjithnje.Do krijohet nevoja qe liria te kufizohet brenda kufijve dhe atehere vendi jone i dashur,do fitoje perseri vendet qe i takojne.megjithese duhet te kuptojme qe tani,nuk kane me rendesi kufijte.ato jane krejt formale,jane vetem mbeturinat e kohes se shkuar


Sa keq qe vizioni yt i sakte shtrihet vetem ne 50 vite te ardhshme.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Me këto blerjet e tokave shqipëtarët do të përparojnë më së shumti.Sa për këtu në Kosovë të siguroj që është në trend që njerëzit të blejnë toka dhe shtëpi.Nuk e di sa je i informuar shqipëtarët e mbajnë vendin e 3 pas rusëve dhe anglezëve, për blerje patundshmërie në Mal të Zi.


Alibaba kjo ishte interesant! a mundesh me dhene shembuj me shume dhe a ke ndonje link lidhje me kete ceshtje?

Edhe une kam ndegjuar menjehere pas pavarsise se Malit te zi ne nje fshat serb (qe emri spom kujtohet por ishte afer Plaves) ku ata i shitshin tokat e tyre shqiptarve dhe boshnjakve.

Mirepo jam skeptik pak sepse kohet e fundit shqiptaret e Malit te zi po pakesohen sidomos 7 vitet e fundit shqiptaret jane larguar nga atje e tash nuk e di pas pavarsise si eshte puna por ne Malin e zi vetem ne Ulqin shqiptaret cfare kane organizim dhe ashtu ne Tuz po kerkojne komune ne vete por qeveria nuk po ja jep.

----------


## GL_Branch

perndryshe edhe shqiptaret e Malit e zi po assimilohen shpejt...kam ndegjuar shume shpesh per kete ceshtje..

ja tek forumi i tyre se cfare thojne (se mduket edhe tema tjera e kane shpreh shpesh kete problem):

http://www.malesiaforum.com/showthread.php?t=1005

----------

